# after format wont recognize oemcd001 driver



## Plurality (Apr 23, 2002)

After i un-install windows 95 and try to install windows 98 i pop in the boot disk get ready to start with a fresh instalation and it stops says aborting instalation no drivers found missing oemcd001 driver ive searched every were tried alot of things does anyone have a fix for my problem if so thanx to you in advance. Plurality


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

The oemcd001 reference is probably coming from your config.sys file...it probably reads something like "device=c:\rmcd\*cddriver.sys*/D:0emmscd001 where the "cddriver.sys" is the device driver. That driver needs to be in the root on your boot disk in order to load.


----------



## Plurality (Apr 23, 2002)

Yes i know its the cd-driver however im not a guru and have no clue on how to place the driver in the root of the boot disk to make it load if you could help it would be greatlty appreciated. To be truthefull i dont know if i have the right driver cuz i dont have the disk that came with the cd rom is there a generic driver i could use to replace it with thanx for your help


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If it's an ATAPI CD-ROM you can use any ATAPI compliant driver. You will need that and MSCDEX which you can get off of any Windows PC.


----------

